# Smell like poop



## rednaxela (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm 20 and I smell like shit all the time. I don't crap my pants but everyone at work thinks i do. all day long i have to deal with snide remarks from people about the way i smell, they saw me eating taco bell today and someone was talking as if its going to make me shit my pants and smell worse

i have no idea what wrong with me this has been happening to me since i was like 17 and i just need it to stop

i hate this because i cant ever smell it, my mom cant either, or so she says

every day people say awful things to me about how i smell and i cant stand the fact that they think i crap my pants. i wish i did, cause then at least id know what was wrong with me

please help me i dont understand whats going on with my body


----------



## Bcarf (Oct 11, 2015)

I`m so sorry you are struggling with this. Its awful what you are putting up with. I don`t have that particular problem myself but with out being a doctor, i was wondering if having a leaky gut syndrom could cause that oder to leak out of your pours. I say that because I`ve heard people who eat a lot of garlic actually smell like garlic as it comes out their skin. Leaky gut is when your intestinal walls are so damaged they are leaking into the rest of the body. This causes inflammation and I don`t see why it wouldnt make its way through the skin. what does your doctor say? Are you having other symptoms? Eating parsley is a natural body deoderizer but it seems this is a sign of something more. I think it will be a process of elimination to get to the bottom of the cause. Dont give up.


----------



## Pluto (Oct 12, 2021)

Same here bro since 12 involuntary flatulence well you just got a lot of gas and it seeps out probably due to chemicals in food products these days people do anything to be rich christain orcs destroyed the planet now our food. Whole foods best way to avoid chemical complications of the bowl. Contact me [email protected]


----------

